# Bikes Direct to Europe?



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Will Bikes Direct ship to Europe in the future? Have they ever shipped to Europe? Something is not working as I can pick Sweden as destination country. At the moment they are writing under shipping information, 'YELLOW REGIONS - (Shipping is temporarily suspended to these areas)'.

Should I hope/wait or buy somewhere else?

thanks for any help


----------



## Doba (Aug 4, 2010)

Just buy elsewhere. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## colesey (Jun 16, 2008)

Just have them ship to myus.com who can then forward onto you. I've had two bikes from them to UK this way a couple of years back (Ti mtb and a campy record Le Champion, since rebuilt onto a Parlee Z3c frameset).


----------

